# Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt



## jvonzun (26. Januar 2010)

*Eisfischen Melch-/Tannsee*​ 
Zur Eröffnung der Eisfischer Saison waren wir auf der Melchsee Frutt. Am Samstag fischten wir bei sehr schlechtem Wetter und fanden nur dank des Guides und des GPS wieder das Ufer,da der Nebel ziemlich dicht war. Leider waren die Fische auch nicht sehr hungrig, den Tag rundete aber ein Huchen von 57cm ab.
Am Sonntag fischten wir bei blauen Himmel und angenehmen Temperaturen am Tannsee, dort ging dann die Post ab. Wir konnten viele schöne Fische fangen und genossen einen herrlichen Tag.
Erfolgsköder waren Köderfische am Tirolersystem und mit Bienenmaden bestückte Hegenen.
Hier einige Impressionen:





























































Gruss Jon​


----------



## richard (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

Servus Jon!

Tolle Fische! Tolle Umgebung und bestimmt einen ganzen Tag kalte Finger. Aber wenn man sich die Photos ansieht... ...traumhaft. 

Ein kräftiges Petri
Richard


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

pfau super!!
echt tolle bilder und fische, dort will ich auch mal hin.
danke für das einstellen und ein dickes petri!
lg rob


----------



## ThomasL (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

super! ich glaube, da muss ich auch mal hin#6


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

ja, da solltet ihr unbedingt mal hin! in der nächsten Ausgabe der Angelzeitschrift "Fischabenteurer" findet ihr die komplete Story.
In den letzten Tagen wurden noch grössere Fische dort gefangen. Sucht mal im Netz meine private Angelhomepage,dann findet ihr noch mehr Bilder!Ich darf sie leider hier nicht angeben!
Wenn die Sonne scheint und es nicht windet (meistens),ist es warm!

Gruss Jon


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

oh mann und ich bin da nur Ski gefahren


----------



## jvonzun (18. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

und hier noch das Video zu den Fotos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mJryKHFJEg

Gruss Jon


----------



## richard (19. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

toll#6


----------



## jvonzun (24. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

und hier noch ein Fangbild vom letzten Samstag! Unglaubliches spielte sich ab






Gruss Jon


----------



## rob (24. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

pffffahhhh waaaaaahnsinn!
echt top, wann darf ich kommen:m
dickes petri, ihr seid gesegnet mit dem revier und solch schönen fischen.
beste grüße vom neusiedlersee
rob


----------



## fishmike (24. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

Hallo,
das ist ja wahnsinn!!!
@Rob, ich bin dabei - Linz liegt eh aufm Weg *gg*

Ich kann euch nur zu den tollen Fischen gratulieren!! Weiter so - auch was die schönen Bilder bzw. das Video angeht!!

//Michael


----------



## rob (24. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

passt mike, ich pick dich auf:m


----------



## jvonzun (25. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

hier findet ihr mehr Infos zu den Seen, es ist echt eine Reise wert!!!

http://www.melchsee-frutt.ch/de/page.cfm/eisfischen

www.trueschenfischen.ch


Gruss Jon


----------



## richard (25. März 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

...wahnsinn. Ein dickes Petri aus Wien!


----------



## jvonzun (6. April 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

und noch ein Kracher vom letzten Freitag
Bachsaibling von 65cm und 2,6 kg






Gruss Jon


----------



## rob (6. April 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

traumhaft, petri!
ihr habt aber noch ganz schön viel schnee, wie hoch liegt den der ort?
lg rob


----------



## jvonzun (6. April 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

liegt 200m ü. M. und das Eis ist auch noch über einen Meter dick.
Hier die Webcam vom Melchsee:
http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/index.php?page=288

Gruss Jon


----------



## fishmike (6. April 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*



jvonzun schrieb:


> liegt 200m ü. M. und das Eis ist auch noch über einen Meter dick.
> Hier die Webcam vom Melchsee:
> http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/index.php?page=288
> 
> Gruss Jon



Uiui ihr Schweizer ;-) Die Uhren mögen genau gehen, die Höhenangaben sinds allerdings nicht 


Du hast einen 0er vergessen - sind 2000m ü.M. |supergri

Trotzdem Petri zu dem schönen Fisch!!

//Michael


----------



## jvonzun (7. April 2010)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

danke!war ein tippfehler....


----------



## jvonzun (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

und auch dieses Jahr waren wir schon einige Male auf der Melchsee Frutt! Namaycush, Bachsaibling, Seesaibling, Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen konnten wir bis jetzt fangen.






















Gruss Jon


----------



## rob (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

super, petri!!
immer wieder erstaunlich was ihr da für traum fische heraus zaubert.
wie viele löcher habt ihr diesmal bohren müssen:q

lg rob


----------



## lohi (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

Super Fische und eine Traumlandschaft habt ihr da.#6

Ich gehe auch hin und wieder zum Eisangeln bei uns in Finland, aber so schöne Fische hab ich noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## jvonzun (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*



rob schrieb:


> wie viele löcher habt ihr diesmal bohren müssen:q


 
ich bohre jedesmal 30-40 löcher...


----------



## Alaska2010 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

Ein super Video, wunderschöne Bilder und perfekte Fänge, Gratulation:vik:. Trotzdem sollte man noch einige andere Punkte beachten. Meines Wissens ist es für Gäste nur an sehr wenigen Tagen im Winter möglich dem Eisfischen zu frönen. Diese Termine sind nach meinen Beobachtungen schon nach wenigen Tagen, d.h. in der Regel vor dem Jahreswechsel "ausverkauft". Im Sommer wird der See relativ stark besetzt und die Fänge halten sich auch für erfahrene Angler gelinde gesagt oft sehr in Grenzen (das ist natürlich auch ein Bergsee-Syndrom). 

Als sehr interessante Alternativen bietet sich die Eisanglerei in den landschaftlich auch wunderbar gelegen Engstlen- und Oeschinensee im Berner Oberland an. Entsprechende Berichte und Bilder können einfach gegoogelt werden.

Wünsche euch einfach wunderbare Naturerlebnisse und lasst gewisse Fische auch wieder schwimmen#c.

Petri aus der Schweiz..Martin


----------



## jvonzun (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eisfischen Melchsee Frutt*

besten Dank für die Gratulationen.
Ja, dort wird besetzt und wenn man im Sommer flexibel beim Fischen ist und die Techniken variert,fängt man sehr gut, eine Garantie gibt es aber glücklicherweise nicht!
Das Eisfischen boomt in der Schweiz,obwohl es viele Bergseen gibt,ist das Eisangeln nur an wenigen erlaubt, so sind die ausgeschriebenen Termine auf der Melchsee Frutt tatsächlich innerhalb von wenigen Tagen ausgebucht.
Bin sehr fürs C+R, jedoch nicht beim Eisfischen,da die Überlebungschance der Fische sehr klein ist,auch wenn man sie nicht aus dem Wasser nimmt!
Morgen gehts wieder hoch,mal schauen,ob was beisst!?!
Gruess Jon


----------

